# Daemons 2nd wave?



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

(Attached image - if I did it right)

We've seen the plastic daemon price, also rumoured as Seekers of Slanneshh but we know the release has been taken off the schedule to make room for planet strike. I talked to a GW staff member and he says they know deamons are still on the way but said he knew nothing of a date.

MVL.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I hope they do make the seekers and I also hope they won't be as fugly as the prince attached. Plastic plaguebearers & horrors would be nice, too.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Any idea on weather there will be plastic horrors and/or plague bearers? I can't really get into daemons if both those basic troop types are metal.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> Any idea on weather there will be plastic horrors and/or plague bearers? I can't really get into daemons if both those basic troop types are metal.


that is the reason my Daemon army is currently on hold. That are Bloodcrushers are 25$ each.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

amke plastic herald thing and I make a deamon army


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I didn't realise that a Daemon second wave was at the expense of Planetstrike - where did that information come from? 

All we have so far is that Daemon Prince model and some rumours about Seekers. I think they're a way off yet if they've got heavyweight work to do in the form of Dark Eldar and Necrons (which apparently they haven't even looked at yet). 

A proper Daemon second wave would surely bring plastic Tzeentch and Nurgle core choices - something I'm not sure they're doing yet.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Pity, I was hoping to get some sort of projected timeframe, or a pic of plastic Plaguebearers...seems unlikely that Horrors or Bloodcrushers willl be plastic for several years since they only came out with the Codex. I'd expect at least 2 years, and probably as many as 4 before we get new plastic Daemons to replace these more recent models. Looks like Zombie/Ork hybrid conversions ftw then...


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Pity, I was hoping to get some sort of projected timeframe, or a pic of plastic Plaguebearers...seems unlikely that Horrors or Bloodcrushers willl be plastic for several years since they only came out with the Codex. I'd expect at least 2 years, and probably as many as 4 before we get new plastic Daemons to replace these more recent models. Looks like Zombie/Ork hybrid conversions ftw then...



The Horrors have actually been with us since before Beastmen.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

xaiff101 said:


> The Horrors have actually been with us since before Beastmen.


Yeah they came out the same time as the metal "Twilek" Daemonettes.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Really? Wow, I was actually fooled by a new box...Well, there's a first for everything I suppose. Anyway, BCs and the Plaguebearers are fairly recent, and unlikely to be high on GWs list of priorities.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually the plaguebearers came out at the same time as the horrors years and years ago. They are both due for a plastic update. I dont see the crushers ever being plastic, maybe when they release a new codex for daemons which will be years down the road if ever.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I think seekers are certain because thats what most people are talking of being as they got rid of the old seekers as the new codex came out. Can't see plastic nurglings though because they recently released (or re-boxed?) nurgle command.

The GW staff seemed certain the 2nd wave is still coming but knew nothing about real details - then again I think they'd say anything if I bought stuff.

MVL.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I prodded the shit out of one of the GW guys at GD today, ran in to him out side smoking ^^, according to him we will see a 2nd wave Daemons before the end of the year or VERY early 2010. With DE coming out around the same time. he also sounded very confident that GW was going to be updating Necrons and Nids at some point after that, but I don't know if he was just hoping or knew something.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

As far as I know, it WOULD be these things:
- Plaguebearer set (poss. Nurglings on sprue? Seems like a good idea, for many things)
- Horrors (poss. they could even add flamey arms for Flamer conversions)
- Daemon Prince (def. see the various books)
- Blue Scribes of Tzeentch (def. Only Named Herald without a model, so it goes without saying that the Blue Scribes would be the 'Hero Choice of the Release')
- Screamers (poss. If they redid Blue Scribes they could redo some Screamers, or even put them onto the Horror set)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> I prodded the shit out of one of the GW guys at GD today, ran in to him out side smoking ^^, according to him we will see a 2nd wave Daemons before the end of the year or VERY early 2010. With DE coming out around the same time. he also sounded very confident that GW was going to be updating Necrons and Nids at some point after that, but I don't know if he was just hoping or knew something.


Sounds plausible. Will be interested to see what's contained in said second wave aside from Mr Daemon posted up there... Cheers JG.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

When I was at Nottingham a while back and mentioned the 2nd wave to an employee he revealed that Fateweaver would also be there. I'm fairly trusting of this as he also said a number of Guard rumours, though they had already appeared on the forums it still helps to solidify my belief. . .


----------



## QAeternus (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anybody know the scale of that Daemon Prince? Would it be approximate to the CSM one? My magnus the red WIP still needs arms


----------

